
Google must be broken up due to its 'overwhelming' power, News Corp says - mudil
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/mar/12/google-must-be-broken-up-due-to-its-overwhelming-power-news-corp-says
======
jfengel
Of all the people who might make that claim, News Corp is the one who I am
least interested in. Not solely because they're like a second-place runner
looking for excuses to call foul on the one in first place, but because they
mix politics and propaganda in both the US and Australia (among others).

I can practically guarantee that News Corp's first action on diminishing
Google's hold over media would be a ConservaSearch. It's not that they're
necessarily wrong about Google's power, but that their motives for it are at
least as evil.

~~~
moosey
> ConservaSearch

Will never work from a mathematical perspective. The most valuable thing that
Google ever gave society was a mathematical algorithm for search that then
used crowd-sourcing for additional improvement of results. This will never
work for propaganda movements because information born from observation tend
towards resolution while other kinds of information tend towards bifurcation.

In order to describe what I mean, we can look at the scientific process around
climate change, where the vast, vast, majority of the scientific community has
been able to reach a common conclusion: Humans are causing climate change, and
we should probably stop. As more studies and changes occur, this will
solidify, although there isn't much further that we can move in support of
climate change from the scientific community at this point.

On the other end, we can look at groups of faith and see how much different
sects of Christianity differ throughout the world, given how they share the
same source material.

If we were to try to build ConservaPedia today, let's say I downloaded or
wrote a similar algorithm to Google, because quality of search is important or
nobody will use it, and then try to remove ... objectionable material. Who
determines what is objectionable? How do I use the results and clicks of
people to move things to the top, to make the search more usable, if the end
user cannot test the veracity of the results? Don't the results then only
become a total crapshoot? The hands-on approach isn't going to work for long.
I imagine that this is why Google is having trouble with attempts to build out
for the Chinese market.

I don't think that the world of search can ever work effectively with any kind
of adherence to dogma. This is why ideological dogma is typical spread in
social networks instead, which is a far better way to spread dogmatic memes.

------
iamgopal
100 chuhe khakar billi Haj ko Chali...

~~~
selimthegrim
Haha what happened to the other 800

------
linkingday
pot, kettle

~~~
undersuit
Precisely, I welcome having 20 little Mini-Googles and the return of
independent local news stations and papers.

